# Upgrading Suspension



## bnreed3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey guys,

Thinking about either replacing the shocks in my 1969 GTO with stock replacements or something else. I honestly don't think they have ever been replaced, so I think it is time. I was looking at dropping the car 1" or possibly 2" (any clearance issues with 2"?) since I am not sticking to stock. I don't want to spend a ton of money on a full coilover kit, so thinking about buying lowering springs instead. Any of you have any suggestions, or are coilovers worth the extra cost?

Eibach® 3856.780 - Pontiac GTO with Double Pig Tail Ends On Rear Spring with Small Block Engine 1969 Pro-System Front and Rear Lowering Kit


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Where did you end up with this? I am curious about 1" drop.


----------

